# Shorts Pattern



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hello Everyone,
Do any of you have a link to an easy short pattern? I am not pleased with what I am finding at the stores so I am going to make my own. I looked and couldnt really find any free/cheap patterns that I like. I thought about pulling apart an old pair of shorts to use as a pattern but I have lost 50 pounds and they are all too big now. (Yeah me!!)

Anyway...I'm not a novice to sewing. I made all my scrubs for works, jackets, curtains and such. Maybe I am not using the right search words. 

I also looked for a good sewing message board but didnt seem to find any out there that appealed to me. Any suggestions that you all like? 
Thanks so much!


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

http://butterick.mccall.com/free-downloads-pages-1013.php

I don't know of any free patterns for shorts but here is a free pattern for pull-on pants that you could make into shorts. simple just an elastic waist


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

http://m-sewing.com/patterns-catalog/women/shorts/shorts-with-patch-pockets.html
http://patternsthatfityou.com/frshortscl.htm

here are a couple I found doing a google search for free shorts sewing patterns. there were lots more. Good Luck


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I've bought knit shorts at Kmart for around $5 for summer jams. But they are ok for outdoors around home, too. They are simple pullon with elastic waist and side pockets. Loose, but I like the way they fit. I'm sure I could draft a pattern from them without taking them apart. But I haven't done that yet. I may, though, if I decide I would like to make some using a nicer fabric. I would feel that I could be sure of the fit rather than using a commercial pattern.

But for now, it's not worth my time - and expense for fabric, elastic, and thread. I do a lot of garment sewing, and have to choose which project gets the effort at the moment.

I just remembered that I drafted a pattern from a pair of pullon pants that I really liked. The fit is a little more tailored. So I may use it for shorts.

Anyway, good luck. Let us know what you decide to do and how it works out.


----------

